# Nur Noch Eur 55,55 > Quantum Hypercast Big Fish!



## S & W Onlineshop (3. September 2007)

*Solange der Vorrat reicht, gibt es die bei Karpfen- & Walleranglern beliebte Hypercast Big Fish 865 von Quantum zum Sonderpreis von nur EUR 55,55 (Preisempfehlung des Herstellers EUR 92,-) !*



​ Hypercast Big Fish
Mit der neuen Hypercast  Big Fish befriedigt Quantum jetzt die Wünsche nach einem Arbeitspferd in der  Karpfen- und Welsangelei. Gerade wenn es auf größte Distanzen geht, spielt sie  mit ihrer großvolumigen Spule, der ergonomischen Kurbel für optimale  Kraftübertragung sowie dem durchzugsstarkem Getriebe alle Trümpfe aus.


Dieses und weitere Angebote wie immer unter www.fischfanggeraete.de oder auch telefonisch unter 02508/999042.

Felix / S&W


----------

